# More international students gaining admission to US graduate schools



## Meritocracy_Man

Great statistics. Glad to see we're rebounding from the past decade. I am curious to see what the trend will be over the next ten years, including the reverse - how many U.S. students are going abroad to get their graduate degrees in foreign lands, and where are they going?


----------

